# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Lamtumire Albasoul !

## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Po ju Them Shkurt e Shkurt l*amtumire*... Un Po ja Dorheqjen nje here per njehere per arsye familjare.Shpresoj te lexohemi here te tjera.Ja kalofshi sa me mire e pa fllode :P ... Me Gjith Rrespektet e mia *ARITONI*

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

Po iken ti e mos e rruj se ene un rruges jom :P

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Te Dy Ne Nje Lagje Rini Ju  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## L3nD1

Kot e Ke Toni Se Nuk e Le Dot..... E Di Kur do e Lesh Kur ta Lej une ose Kur te futemi Ne *Be*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dritek7

mos burr..........

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ua clajm i hidhur sdo ha buk sot do mbaj zi  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sa mire do boshe, 

se m'kan thone se je shnosh 

 :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Wee Wee Wee po pse me, e kishe dhe me qef te madh  :ngerdheshje: 

Se mos e ben si Hari^sweet qe hapi 30 tema lamtumire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Po me mire thuaj mirupafshim, se lamtumire, se nuk i dihet e nderron mendje.

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Perla ghaghaghaghghaagaghh sa kom qesh.shiko si eshte puna kto dit jam shum i ngarkum me pun megjithse jam fut me guest :P nja 2 min ne kam dal.Un do vi prap po me ate nick qe kom pas jo i her  :ngerdheshje:  sme pelqente fare pastaj ene me dash e kam freez nick se kom bo ca budalliqe  :buzeqeshje: . Nejse boll folem per mua ti si ke qon i her :P

----------


## L3nD1

> Kot e Ke Toni Se Nuk e Le Dot..... E Di Kur do e Lesh Kur ta Lej une ose Kur te futemi Ne *Be*




Ja thash une Kur them qe nuk e le dot ti nuk beso ca deshe ne chat prap ti me apo doe e leshe mire te ka then perla mos ta bosh si harri  :buzeqeshje:  Dhe ja ku e bone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

L3nD1 Ke Te Drejte Lal Per 1 jave Lirohem nga punet dhe do te kthehem perseri kot thash lamtumire duhet te kisha thene mirupafshim !!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

qyqa per nji jave po hik ti mer po duhet te thoshe shkruhemi javen tjeter hahaha...ja kalofsh mire

----------


## sleep

o *ToNi-R_B-BoY*
Vec me qene shendosh e mire ajo ka rendesi!
__________________________________________________  _____________________
Respekte by *red_dragon*

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Po Ju Them Me Keqardhje qe chati qenka me keq se cigarja...Nuk rri dot shum kohe i shkeputur besoj se per disa dite do jem shume gjate online dhe i kerkoj ircop te me lirojne nick...

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Clay_More Nqs e lexon kete kerkoj ta mbyllesh kete teme .FLM shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Slimshaddy

Jo jo se myll pa te thon ne une bye :P .

----------


## ixnpeL

> Wee Wee Wee po pse me, e kishe dhe me qef te madh 
> 
> Se mos e ben si Hari^sweet qe hapi 30 tema lamtumire



*sa te gjat e ke llapen moj Perla*

----------


## Slimshaddy

> *sa te gjat e ke llapen moj Perla*


Killer he a u ktheve a hahahhah ste kan pranu as ka faja as ka shqiperia kerrkun hahahahhh hahahhah

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

aghgahgahgahghahgahgaghagha slimo pash ket lamtumire thash se po ikshe ti po vk :P paskam qen tu ik un  :buzeqeshje:

----------

